# resetting lock codes



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

how can i reset the lock codes on a vip222?

i don't know what they are and need to get it unlocked. 


thanks


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You have to call Dish, and be the account holder. They will unlock the receiver via sat signal.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

okay, thanks.

do i have to explain to them why my wife locked me out?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If she has a PIN on the account, and you don't know it, they won't unlock it. She'd have to call, or give you the PIN.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

IIP said:


> If she has a PIN on the account, and you don't know it, they won't unlock it. She'd have to call, or give you the PIN.


i don't think she does. we're both on the account.

there's a slim chance she would give it to me anyway.

this is too funny to her.

my big mouth got me in trouble again.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

brant said:


> i don't think she does. we're both on the account.
> 
> there's a slim chance she would give it to me anyway.
> 
> ...


STORY TIME!!! :lol:


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> STORY TIME!!! :lol:




well, friday night we went to dinner after a long day at work, and every restaurant we stopped at was packed. we were driving just up the road to another place and came to an extremely busy intersection; one that you just have to pull out into traffic and make them stop to get across.

well, she was driving, so of course we sat at the intersection for at least 5-7 minutes without moving, and there was a long line of cars behind us.

finally i just started saying, "go. . . .go. . . GO!!!!!!"

she got really pissed off at me and snapped back, to which i said, "you're such a b***h".

now, of course i said that in my joking tone trying to lighten the mood, but oh she thought it none too funny. her mood changed though a few minutes later and we got through the night just fine. i suspect she was plotting what happened next at the time and that's what put her in a good mood.

saturday, i wake up to watch a little TV and the only channels in my fav list are channels i don't subscribe to. i go to edit the list and the subscription channels aren't even available!

i was going to come on here and ask you guys about it, then i realized her channel list was unaffected. so when i questioned her about it, she said "oh i don't know what you're talking about. whatever happened, i'm sure some b***h did it." and she put random lock codes on it that even she wouldn't remember.

so that's the short version.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

This is why men drive.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh dear God!

Time for an NVRAM dump, and a reset to factory defaults so you both loose your favs.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

IIP said:


> This is why men drive.


Oh i've explained to her full well there's a reason its called the cockpit. :grin:

Anyhow, we were in her car and she throws a fit if i get behind the wheel.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Merely as a suggestion.....
If you call E* to get it reset, it might be a very good time to have the CSR put a password on the account..... One that YOU know, such as the last 4 digits of your SSN backwards then also re-lock the system with your password instead of one she knows.

.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, we can send a signal to the rcvrs on the acct.

Just call in and request the locks be reset. It will unlock all rcvrs on the acct though, so beware.

If there is a pin on the acct, just get it before you call as we must have it even if everything else is verified, unless acct security has changed in the past week.


----------

